# Crucial Texts and Passages on Covenant Theology



## MichaelGao (May 3, 2011)

Not so much looking for singular verses, but passages or chunks of certain books (or entire books) that are pivotal to getting a reformed understanding of covenants.

I'm especially trying to see just how covenant theology is a "interpretive structure" to the whole bible.

I want to learn to see how it relates to the other things like eschatology..etc.

Thanks heaps!


----------



## Douglas P. (May 3, 2011)

Galatians 3-4 gives a great overview of the covenant structure of redemptive history.

Romans 5 explains the two Adam scheme.

1 Corinthians 15 ties the two Adam scheme in nicely with Christ as the eschatological Adam.

Is this what you were looking for?


----------



## Peairtach (May 3, 2011)

Genesis chapters 1-2 on the Adamic Covenant of Works.


(a) Genesis 3 on the Post-Edenic Protoevangelium, the first revelation of the CoG.

(b) Genesis 9 on the Noahic Covenant.

(c) Genesis 17 on the Abrahamic Covenant

(d) Exodus 20 on the Mosaic Covenant. 

(e) II Samuel 7 on the Davidic Covenant.

(f) Jeremiah 31 on the New Covenant.

That's just for starters. E.g. the revelation of God's Covenant of Grace to Abraham is over a series of encounters which God has with Abraham, and not just the revelation of the covenant sign of circumcision in Genesis 17.

The whole Bible is covenantal, as witness the fact it is divided into Old Testament and New Testament, where "Testament" is the translation of a Greek word for a type of covenant.

(a) - (f) involves the progressive revelation of the Covenant of Grace.


----------



## littlepeople (May 3, 2011)

Book of Hebrews


----------



## Stephen L Smith (May 3, 2011)

Richard Tallach said:


> The whole Bible is covenantal


----------

